# **WANTED** EBA interior! Can buy CASH or do a deal with my cream leather.



## gtraddict2022 (Dec 8, 2021)

WANTED! 

Full set of seats and door cards and dash as want to do a colour change on my interior. 
Open to black or tan leather. Can buy cash or do a deal on my cream.


----------

